# Chile Peppers



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Let's talk chiles! All heat levels, sweet, mild, medium, hot, very hot, and extremely hot. I know there has to be at least a couple other chile heads on board besides me.

I bought one order (3 plants) Burpee Hot Lemon pepper this spring, planted two in the garden, 1 in a 3 gal container, this was the first times growing c. baccatum species and growing in a container, will definitely be doing both again next year, Lord willing. 

I absolutely loved this pepper, it's hot (not very hot or extremely hot, just hot) with a wonderful citrusy flavor and a juicy crunch, and, it’s very productive, I got well over 200 chiles from the one container plant alone. The photo is what was left on the plant when I finally had to prune it back for the winter.

I intend to expand more into the baccatums in 2013, anyone else here grow them?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I plan to now! Lol! I also plan to plant some cherry peppers and my friend, who is originally from India has another type of pepper he wants me to grow for him...probably melt the rest of the garden


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I plan to now! Lol! I also plan to plant some cherry peppers and my friend, who is originally from India has another type of pepper he wants me to grow for him...probably melt the rest of the garden


The only 'gripe' I would have with 'Hot Lemon' is that it is a late season baccatum and it takes a while for the chiles to ripen (although the unripe ones are good to eat too).

There are three others (baccatums) I'm growing next year that are very popular with baccatum lovers (not everyone likes the citrus fruity flavor), Aji Crystal, Aji Omnicolor, and Criolla Sella. All are mid season and come on sooner than Hot Lemon, very heavy producers like Hot Lemon, and have the same typical citrus fruity baccatum flavor.

A couple c. chinense species I'm growing 2013 is Beni Highlands and Limon, both EARLY season.

I want EARLY! I crave fresh chiles!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can use hot peppers in salsa, too, not just chili. 

BTW, Chile is the country...CHILI is the food.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

kejmack said:


> You can use hot peppers in salsa, too, not just chili.
> 
> BTW, Chile is the country...CHILI is the food.


Ah, you kids, didn't they teach you anything in school? If I meant the country I would write Chile, not chile.

"The chili pepper (*also chile pepper *or chilli pepper, from Nahuatl chīlli is the fruit f plants from the genus Capsicum...." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chili_pepper

From NM State University (they of all folks should know how to spell chile pepper):

http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/

These Hot Lemons (aka Lemon Drop) make some really good pickles, salsas, relishes, and are perfect for ceviche also. I also dried, froze, and fermented them.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Another use for hot peppers, stuff them with cream cheese, wrap in bacon, cook for 20 minutes or so until bacon is cooked. They are soooo good. 

I'm sticking to chili .


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Another use for hot peppers, stuff them with cream cheese, wrap in bacon, cook for 20 minutes or so until bacon is cooked. They are soooo good.
> 
> I'm sticking to chili .


...chili in a bowl, a chile on a bush... 

They are soooo easy to pickle too, love those things, intend to do a whole lot more next year. My process retains most of their 'crunch'.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I plan to now! Lol! I also plan to plant some cherry peppers and my friend, who is originally from India has another type of pepper he wants me to grow for him...probably melt the rest of the garden


Anyway, I love hot cherry peppers, the ones I grew many years ago were as hot or hotter and flavorful as any jalapeno going.

If it's an Indian pepper there's a good bet it's extremely hot. When you find out what it is please let us know.

But, they're all South American originally. Peppers are like tomatoes and potatoes and turkeys, there were none in the Old World until white man finally discovered the western hemisphere.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> Anyway, I love hot cherry peppers, the ones I grew many years ago were as hot or hotter and flavorful as any jalapeno going.
> 
> If it's an Indian pepper there's a good bet it's extremely hot. When you find out what it is please let us know.
> 
> But, they're all South American originally. Peppers are like tomatoes and potatoes and turkeys, there were none in the Old World until white man finally discovered the western hemisphere.


I will let you know. He said there are several he wants me to grow. He wants some pickled and some just canned.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

My very best most favorite *sweet* pepper in the whole wide world - Jimmy Nardello's (or just Nardello), red pepper on the left. This is my second year growing it and next year I'm planning on having 15-20 of these plants instead of the seven I grew this year. They're early, prolific, delicious raw, grilled, fried, sautéed, and an outstanding drying pepper. I've 'experimented' and drummed up some chili using only dried chiles and tomatoes from my garden and it was excellent chili. Scroll down, read the reviews: http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/82027/

The orange chile in the middle is a milder habanero called Bonda Ma Jaque, very flavorful, it's a keeper, I'll grow it next year; Hot Lemon Pepper on the right, I do everything with it, I'll always grow it.

Just sharing some chile pepper stuff.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

these grow all down the rivers here also called birds eye pepper


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye out for them at our river property!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> My very best most favorite *sweet* pepper in the whole wide world - Jimmy Nardello's (or just Nardello), red pepper on the left. This is my second year growing it and next year I'm planning on having 15-20 of these plants instead of the seven I grew this year. They're early, prolific, delicious raw, grilled, fried, sautéed, and an outstanding drying pepper. I've 'experimented' and drummed up some chili using only dried chiles and tomatoes from my garden and it was excellent chili. Scroll down, read the reviews: http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/82027/
> 
> The orange chile in the middle is a milder habanero called Bonda Ma Jaque, very flavorful, it's a keeper, I'll grow it next year; Hot Lemon Pepper on the right, I do everything with it, I'll always grow it.
> 
> Just sharing some chile pepper stuff.


I like the bacon wrapped cream cheese stuffed hot peppers, but that the only way.
A little in my food is okay, but if I have to drink when I swallow, then it is to hot.
I love sweet peppers & am going to try Nardello next year.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

nightwing said:


> these grow all down the rivers here also called birds eye pepper...


A snowbird friend of ours brought some back from FL (they grow wild there also) one time; I didn't try them because I didn't trust his food foraging skill.

These are the 'state pepper' of Texas - http://www.eatmorechiles.com/Chiltepin.html


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

crabapple said:


> I like the bacon wrapped cream cheese stuffed hot peppers, but that the only way.


Everybody keeps talking about these 'bacon wrapped' stuffed jobbers, I'm gonna have to get some large jalapenos and try them. I've had deep fried stuffed w/cheese for appetizers eating out, but not these.

How do you cook/prepare them?



> A little in my food is okay, but if I have to drink when I swallow, then it is to hot.


I'm totally opposite, so much so that when cooking for others I must let someone else judge the heat levels; what normal folks consider hot I can't even taste!



> I love sweet peppers & am going to try Nardello next year.


These are fantastic sweet peppers, everybody in my clan loves them; read more about them here:

Who is Jimmy Nardello? 
The Story of the Jimmy Nardello Pepper 
http://www.iowasource.com/food/cooks_0807.html


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> Everybody keeps talking about these 'bacon wrapped' stuffed jobbers, I'm gonna have to get some large jalapenos and try them. I've had deep fried stuffed w/cheese for appetizers eating out, but not these.
> 
> How do you cook/prepare them?
> These are fantastic sweet peppers, everybody in my clan loves them; read more about them here:
> ...


Cut the end off the pepper at stem, remove seed core, slice them length wise. Clean out seeds to lessen the heat or leave all the seeds.
Fill to the rim with cream cheese or any soft cheese you like. Wrap in raw bacon & fry or microwave.
I just watch them to see when the bacon is done.
If you fry them you will have to turn them once.
Some persons bake them at 250F...... do not remember how long........sorry.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kejmack said:


> You can use hot peppers in salsa, too, not just chili.
> 
> BTW, Chile is the country...CHILI is the food.


Chayote with Tomato and Green Chile Recipe

Chile, as in pepper????

1 large green Anaheim chile

chile, as in pepper?


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

kyredneck said:


> A snowbird friend of ours brought some back from FL (they grow wild there also) one time; I didn't try them because I didn't trust his food foraging skill.
> 
> These are the 'state pepper' of Texas - http://www.eatmorechiles.com/Chiltepin.html


sometimes that is a good thing to be wary

BUT if you can identify them they are pretty good they are like a serrano 
or a like the red pepper used on pizza 
they can be eaten green or ripe red they are fairly hot the seeds can be taken dried and planted these are the peppers used to make tobasco
or similar pepper sauces if you want to can them 
few cups of vinegar to a boil in hot jars taken from a boiling water bath 
cram with peppers a clove of garlic if you like a teaspoon of canning salt 
(has no slaking so it does not cloud) a teaspoon of olive oil and a few peppercorns pour over the vinegar to inner rim and place lid and 
place ring on kinda firm but not tight.

pickling any of these you can add ----
boiled eggs with peppers cooked link sausages with peppers have fun with it.

beer with Pickled eggs with hot peppers is a solitary thing cause them farts will remove nose hair.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar cooked stuffed jalapeno peppers*



kejmack said:


> Another use for hot peppers, stuff them with cream cheese, wrap in bacon, cook for 20 minutes or so until bacon is cooked. They are soooo good.
> 
> I'm sticking to chili .


Today I just solar cooked a batch of Cream Cheese Stuffed Japlapeno peppers. 
Very tasty!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

98% of the persons on PS already knows how to save pepper seeds, but here is a link anyways.

http://www.cheapvegetablegardener.com/saving-jalapeno-seeds/#comments


----------

